# IBM scientists demonstrate computer memory breakthrough



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

IBM scientists demonstrate computer memory breakthrough.



> *For the first time, scientists at IBM Research have demonstrated that a relatively new memory technology, known as phase-change memory (PCM), can reliably store multiple data bits per cell over extended periods of time. This significant improvement advances the development of low-cost, faster and more durable memory applications for consumer devices, including mobile phones and cloud storage, as well as high-performance applications, such as enterprise data storage.*


-- Tom :up:


----------

